# Edge and Dolby Vision/HDR/etc.



## janitor53 (Jun 9, 2016)

Are there any sources on the OTA Edge that are actually broadcasting or streaming in DV/HDR/etc.? Basically, is this feature even being utilized on the Edge?


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

HDR is broken in Edge as it is being left on all the time even in menus.

I don't think it has been fixed yet.

TiVo Edge and "Auto" HDR Question

TiVo Edge and "Auto" HDR Question


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, Amazon and Netflix


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

This broken HDR is also a "feature" in the new Tivo Stream 4K dongle.


----------



## janitor53 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'd pay 1k for a fixed edge with new apps, fixed guide, fixed HDR, etc. can't believe Tivo is missing the OTA resurgence with crummy releases.


----------

